

Ask HN: Best way to stream video from an event? - maguay

I'm planning a wedding the end of this year, and have relatives and friends that want to watch it from around the world. I'd like to stream it online, but Ustream.tv and Justin.tv both don't really seem like the best options. Is there anything else you'd recommend, preferably something that could be password protected, ad-free, and not $99/month.
======
epikur
Livestream.com starts at $45/mo and seems pretty easy to set up.

<http://new.livestream.com/broadcast-live/pricing-plans>

~~~
maguay
Ah, neat. Though the new account doesn't allow video privacy or embedding, and
I really wanted both of those options. Hmm...

------
majorapps
Google Hangouts

~~~
maguay
Ahh, true. How'd I forget about that?

